# Science and History



## Creamu (Jun 29, 2022)

tl;dr: alternatively Technology and Science. 
Would accomplish: 
-establishing culture of higher quality discussion
-creating space for expression of serious and intelligent thought

Hello and thank you for taking your time,

it is my impression that GBAtemp is a community of high IQ people (on average), alot of them being quite crafty, when it comes to hardware as well as software. In alot of discussion I had I was asked to provide scientific studies or was confronted with such. There seems to be a curiosity for knowledge in amoung tempers, I would argue you don't see in alot of other communities.

Now, I understand that the politics section was made to contain certain types of discussions and keep the forum nice and tidy. From this perspective there is no need for a Science and History section. I do however feel, that having such a section does raise the quality of discourse all across the board, because it has the potential to cultivate a stronger sense of proper discourse amoung a subsection of the userbase, and that would wear off on other sections as well.

With so much curiosity and brainpower amoung tempers this seems to me like a suggestion that deserves consideration.

How do you feel about this?


----------



## Creamu (Jul 1, 2022)

By the clear trend of downvoting this suggestion, I assume that there is no interest in discussion of science and history here. I would be curious to hear the positions of those who have downvoted, however.


----------



## Nikokaro (Jul 1, 2022)

Creamu said:


> I would be curious to hear the positions of those who have downvoted, however.


Let me explain: their position is being out of position, that is, lack of position, more precisely, not taking a position, ultimately ............ idiocy! You demand too much from some users....

Edit: I realized that I was a little harsh, and that I used a term a little too .................. naaah, it's the right one!


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 1, 2022)

Creamu said:


> How do you feel about this?


Many of them appear to struggle with the basic fundamentals of biology, chemistry, climatology, and criminology while continuously praising the virtues of The Science.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2022)

Off-topic really already fills that need, especially since it's really not brought up that much, to begin with.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 1, 2022)

Creamu said:


> hose who have down


They may have done it because this is a network of video game enthusiasts?

I mean, do you see sewing patterns in car magazines or tips for makeup in Hustler?

To add to that, video games are a part of tech, which is encapsulated in science, which we talk of, already.
If we need history, we apply it to relevance, rather than becoming History/National Geographic. Most relevant history would have roots in politics.


So basically, do it?
Or post in the EoF.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 1, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> Let me explain: their position is being out of position, that is, lack of position, more precisely, not taking a position, ultimately ............ idiocy! You demand too much from some users....


I can see how some users are intimidated by the idea of moving the scientific and historic discussions that pop up to dedicated threads. From what I have seen some users writing and doing (like complex coding) it is clear to me, that a good chunk of the userbase has way above 120 IQ. If you only have 120 IQ encountering serious discourse can be a sobering experience.

Another thought I had is that some users may have downvoted because they were disappointed that I left out philosophy. If they don't make their position known I guess we will never know, but I think philosophy should be added as well.


Nikokaro said:


> Edit: I realized that I was a little harsh, and that I used a term a little too .................. naaah, it's the right one!


In a way you are right. I think the 120 IQ user base shouldn't keep the high end of GBAtemp down. Science isn't a democratic process anyway, so voting on such a question is kind of besides the point. Science is in essence apollonian while voting is more bacchial (god of democracy and chaos), so people that like the idea of voting, might not like the idea of science.


Glyptofane said:


> Many of them appear to struggle with the basic fundamentals of biology, chemistry, climatology, and criminology while continuously praising the virtues of The Science.


I think active scientific discourse could even that out a little bit. Alot of people have a conception of science that is not really adequate and that can lead to confusion.


The Catboy said:


> Off-topic really already fills that need, especially since it's really not brought up that much, to begin with.


When I talk with other users it is brought up quite a bit.


H1B1Esquire said:


> They may have done it because this is a network of video game enthusiasts?


There is no contridiction, to the contrary actually.


H1B1Esquire said:


> I mean, do you see sewing patterns in car magazines or tips for makeup in Hustler?


We have people who code here and that is a kind of mindset that is compatible with science I would argue. Alot of subjects related to video games are in close relation to science. In addition this is more than just a video game forum, people here go much deeper into the technical aspect of hardware and software.


H1B1Esquire said:


> To add to that, video games are a part of tech, which is encapsulated in science, which we talk of, already.


Yes.


H1B1Esquire said:


> Most relevant history would have roots in politics.


I tend to disagree.


H1B1Esquire said:


> So basically, do it?


Yes.


H1B1Esquire said:


> Or post in the EoF.


Hahaha...


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 1, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Ha


Oh, you.


----------



## Nikokaro (Jul 1, 2022)

Wow, buddy, the jewelry you wear daily ....... and looks good on you. 
But, there was no need for you to show them to us.....


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 1, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> on you


nou.

ernieway--you don't get the joke.
Obvs.


Spoiler: not unusual








try a Klondike bar today.
or a Snickers.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 1, 2022)

H1B1Esquire said:


> ernieway--you don't get the joke.


I didn't get it as well to be honest. Be that as it may, starting a serious scientific, historic or philosophical discussion in EoF will devolve into @WiiMiiSwitch announcing that he will take over the site while he gets heckled by @Hayato213, @CoolMe amoung others. It couldn't be more of a clash.

Off-Topic would be more fitting, but I would be worried posting a serious high effort post on there it would end up being burried by threads that are just slightly above EoF-tier.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 1, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Off-Topic


Then do it.

Personally, I say no to both sections(Science+History).

Think about it like this:
All the people you named seemingly don't get a long.
Why would you want to draw more "people" to this site who would clash VS gel?

Opening a Crypto section was good; opening a Politics section was good; having a section for reviews, food, books/tv, are all good, but why would there be a need to add a "clothes/makeup" section?
Are you going to tell Vanity Fair make a video games and drugs section? Do you think they'll do it?



Literally, there are some things you let stay in their own lane because it just works better.




If you reeeeeeeaaallllyyyyyyy want to talk about these things, then do it, but dedicating whole sections would be pointless when you, who wishes to post about "History" on a network for video game enthusiasts , could post in Politics or off-topic already.

If you polish work on your wordcraft, you could post anywhere, about anything.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 1, 2022)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Then do it.


Okay.


H1B1Esquire said:


> Personally, I say no to both sections(Science+History).


How about 'Technology and Science'. That might have been a better framing to get more support, but on the other hand I am doubtful that any suggestion for more expression isn't going to face serious opposition.

The antagonism the politics section faces is easily resolved by not going there, yet it repeatedly comes up, which raises the question if there is simply a dislike for spaces of serious expression. In general (outside of this community) I think the trend goes towards approval for free expression as long as its either unserious or unintelligent.


H1B1Esquire said:


> Think about it like this:
> All the people you named seemingly don't get a long.
> Why would you want to draw more "people" to this site who would clash VS gel?


Those people get along, they are just teasing eachother for fun. I don't think a science section would attract people of a chaotic nature. Not only do I think it would possibly attract orderly people, I also think it would create an atmosphere of orderly conduct that would impact other sections. It's kind of the reversal of the arguement for the politics section (containment of certain tendencies).


H1B1Esquire said:


> Opening a Crypto section was good;


That one is more of strech than for example Technology and Science.


H1B1Esquire said:


> but why would there be a need to add a "clothes/makeup" section?


I don't know. It is a puzzling suggestion to me.


H1B1Esquire said:


> Are you going to tell Vanity Fair make a video games and drugs section? Do you think they'll do it?


I can't follow your train of thought.


H1B1Esquire said:


> Literally, there are some things you let stay in their own lane because it just works better.


I see your point, but what is the argument?


H1B1Esquire said:


> If you reeeeeeeaaallllyyyyyyy want to talk about these things, then do it, but dedicating whole sections would be pointless when you, who wishes to post about "History" on a network for video game enthusiasts , could post in Politics or off-topic already.


You might be right and I am the only one interested talking about Science and History.


H1B1Esquire said:


> If you polish work on your wordcraft, you could post anywhere, about anything.


No, for discussion like this you need a proper enviroment. The idea of science discussions in EoF illustrates this quite clearly. If you post political content in EoF the thread will take a radically different direction than what it gets in the dedicated section.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 1, 2022)

Why refer to users as high IQ, this makes no sense, why can't you just suggest it


----------



## Creamu (Jul 1, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Why refer to users as high IQ, this makes no sense, why can't you just suggest it


That is a good question. The interest and capability to engage in complex discussion is corralated with high IQ. Therefore it is important to point out that GBAtemp is a community with well above average IQ, with a decent chunk of users being seriously intelligent, because that shows that there is potetnial for such a space of serious and intelligent discussion on this site.


----------



## Nikokaro (Jul 1, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Why refer to users as high IQ, this makes no sense, why can't you just suggest it


This is actually an exaggeration. Until now, I have not yet been lucky enough to meet even one of them.  Ultimately, he simply wanted to flatter you....


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 1, 2022)

Creamu said:


> That is a good question. The interest and capability to engage in complex discussion is corralated with high IQ. Therefore it is important to point out that GBAtemp is a community with well above average IQ, with a decent chunk of users being seriously intelligent, because that shows that there is potetnial for such a space of serious and intelligent discussion on this site.


Nvm actually


----------



## Creamu (Jul 1, 2022)

Nikokaro said:


> This is actually an exaggeration. Until now, I have not yet been lucky enough to meet even one of them.









WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Nvm actually


The answer is, because I like the exchange of ideas.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 1, 2022)

Creamu said:


> The answer is, because I like the exchange of ideas.


No, there was another post and I edited it out


----------



## Creamu (Jul 1, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> No, there was another post and I edited it out


Ah okay, got you.

I offer to be mod for politics and a potential science section.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 29, 2022)

tl;dr: alternatively Technology and Science. 
Would accomplish: 
-establishing culture of higher quality discussion
-creating space for expression of serious and intelligent thought

Hello and thank you for taking your time,

it is my impression that GBAtemp is a community of high IQ people (on average), alot of them being quite crafty, when it comes to hardware as well as software. In alot of discussion I had I was asked to provide scientific studies or was confronted with such. There seems to be a curiosity for knowledge in amoung tempers, I would argue you don't see in alot of other communities.

Now, I understand that the politics section was made to contain certain types of discussions and keep the forum nice and tidy. From this perspective there is no need for a Science and History section. I do however feel, that having such a section does raise the quality of discourse all across the board, because it has the potential to cultivate a stronger sense of proper discourse amoung a subsection of the userbase, and that would wear off on other sections as well.

With so much curiosity and brainpower amoung tempers this seems to me like a suggestion that deserves consideration.

How do you feel about this?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 2, 2022)

Creamu said:


> take a rad


TBH, like I said, if you really want to talk to video game enthusiasts about various topics related to history and or science, do it.

You asked a question, but I really feel like you're doing a long meme.

Also, I kind of remember some of your other posts.....so...at this point you might as well tell us this is your plan to spread EMF content.


----------



## Tarmfot (Jul 2, 2022)

As a non-high-iq person and quite probably below it, I vote yes.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 2, 2022)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Also, I kind of remember some of your other posts.....so...at this point you might as well tell us this is your plan to spread EMF content.


I understand this concern, and to be fair even if I would not open a thread in this section about EMF, at this point someone else surely would.

To be clear, a Technology and Science forum would be really nice, but a History and Philosophy forum would be just as great. The core point is this:

GBAtemp would benefit from a forum that is *intelligent *and* serious*. 

I might have messed this up by making it to specific. Since the downvoters don't make themselves heard. It might be worth a shot in the future to suggest a forum that is intelligent and serious, and see if it gets downvoted just like this suggestion or not.

My suggestion is to do the politics forum move only positive direction. The politics forum was created as a reaction to unruly behavior in other forums. It was successful in containing this. The reversal would be to amplify and spread the good qualities of this forum, which is the capability of serious and intelligent discourse.


Tarmfot said:


> As a non-high-iq person and quite probably below it, I vote yes.


Everyone will benefit.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 2, 2022)

Create a group.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 3, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Create a group.


If there is no interest in serious and intelligent discussion on GBAtemp there is no reason to. Maybe I will make a suggestion about that specifically in the future, to see if that is more popular.


----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2022)

So we can have more threads like this one? Nah. Pass.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 4, 2022)

Creamu said:


> *I might have messed this up* by making it to specific. Since the downvoters don't make themselves *heard*. It might be worth a shot in the future to suggest *a forum that is intelligent and serious*, and see if it gets downvoted just like this suggestion or not.
> 
> *My suggestion is to do the politics forum* move only positive direction.





Creamu said:


> Ah okay, got you.
> 
> *I offer to be mod for politics and a potential science section.*





Spoiler: @ 0:10





you're being like Grover, but you want power, like Kermit.




I mean, you could make your own site....or Literal Google result

And stop making fun of our intelligence!


----------



## Creamu (Jul 4, 2022)

Veho said:


> So we can have more threads like this one? Nah. Pass.


Cows milk has four times the calcium of mothersmilk (which was only consumed in early stages of life throughout human evolutionary history). A huge chunk of cardiovascular disease including strokes and heart attack is linked to calcified arteries.


H1B1Esquire said:


> Spoiler: @ 0:10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was suggested by a staff member that I become mod of the politics section, I'm just offering to cover the serious and intelligent section as well. I'm fine with anyone qualified doing it. The only user that had a higher vote count than me on 'the next mod poll' was @godreborn. I think he would be an excellent mod, but unfortunatly he declined. If there is someone else who would like to do it, that's fine with me.


H1B1Esquire said:


> And stop making fun of our intelligence!


How am I making fun of 'our intelligence'?


----------



## godreborn (Jul 4, 2022)

I don't think they're asking for mods atm.  however, when they do, they say what systems they need them for, and you need to provide a resume, answering several questions.  I think you have to be knowledgeable to have any chance, and at least knowledgeable about the system forums that are lacking people.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 5, 2022)

Creamu said:


> milk





Creamu said:


> because that shows that there is potetnial for such a space of serious and intelligent discussion on this site.


Are you a really good AI?

*Everything on this site is filled with intelligence and is so serious.*


----------



## Creamu (Jul 5, 2022)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Are you a really good AI?
> 
> *Everything on this site is filled with intelligence and is so serious.*


My point is that there is a lack of a serious and intelligent section in relation to the high average IQ as well as proportion of really high IQ people in this community.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 5, 2022)

Creamu said:


> My point is that there is a lack of a serious and intelligent


Then, make high-quality threads people on  this site will care about.
If you don't think that's a good idea:
Go learn how to make cheats/cheat updates for Switch/3DS/Wii (U)/anything
Write in-depth walkthroughs and guides
???profit


----------



## Creamu (Jul 5, 2022)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Then, make high-quality threads people on  this site will care about.


I do.


H1B1Esquire said:


> If you don't think that's a good idea:
> Go learn how to make cheats/cheat updates for Switch/3DS/Wii (U)/anything
> Write in-depth walkthroughs and guides
> ???profit


This hyperpolarised society is in dire need of communication of high intelligence and a kind of seriousness that is related to consequence (science, art, philosophy etc). I'm giving it a shot here, and maybe it will stick, maybe it won't. At least I have tried. I think only having a politics section, which is in large part quite unintellligent without a counterpart is just cultivating toxic thoughtpatterns.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 5, 2022)

Creamu said:


> I'm giving it a shot here


Nah.
This looks like memery.

The internet is a hilarious place, but you aren't genuine enough.
Your dedication is lacking.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 5, 2022)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Nah.
> This looks like memery.


The way you have interacted with me, I am going to call this projection.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 5, 2022)

Creamu said:


> interacted


I see what you do in other threads...that's what i'm basing it from.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 5, 2022)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I see what you do in other threads...that's what i'm basing it from.


Maybe you should base it off what I said in this thread.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 5, 2022)

Creamu said:


> off what I said in this thread.


Would be even worse because it looks like you're trying make yourself a niche in something nearly-unrelated, when you should just make your own site catering to your delicate needs.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 5, 2022)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Would be even worse because it looks like you're trying make yourself a niche in something nearly-unrelated, when you should just make your own site catering to your delicate needs.


I take it, you have nothing more interesting to say about my suggestion in this thread, so I'm not going to engage in your line of thinking.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 5, 2022)

Creamu said:


> you have nothing more interesting


...because you have the answer.

That's why.
That's why I said you were acting like Grover in that video.
The DV says enough.
The fact you have two pages alreadytelling you no......and you still try to change minds?


It looks so meme-ish because most people would get the idea, but you press on....and why?

No one cares.jpeg-copy(5)


----------



## Creamu (Jun 29, 2022)

tl;dr: alternatively Technology and Science. 
Would accomplish: 
-establishing culture of higher quality discussion
-creating space for expression of serious and intelligent thought

Hello and thank you for taking your time,

it is my impression that GBAtemp is a community of high IQ people (on average), alot of them being quite crafty, when it comes to hardware as well as software. In alot of discussion I had I was asked to provide scientific studies or was confronted with such. There seems to be a curiosity for knowledge in amoung tempers, I would argue you don't see in alot of other communities.

Now, I understand that the politics section was made to contain certain types of discussions and keep the forum nice and tidy. From this perspective there is no need for a Science and History section. I do however feel, that having such a section does raise the quality of discourse all across the board, because it has the potential to cultivate a stronger sense of proper discourse amoung a subsection of the userbase, and that would wear off on other sections as well.

With so much curiosity and brainpower amoung tempers this seems to me like a suggestion that deserves consideration.

How do you feel about this?


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Jul 5, 2022)

Dr. Creamu: Or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Troll

GBATemp is full of morons, anyone who has spent 5 minutes on here knows that. Every other day we have some guy coming on here thinking he's going to be the next Geohot asking why no one simply hacks the Switch oled by crashing Minecraft or changing the DNS settings. It's so obvious. We did it on the 3DS we can do it again, I have no education in the area of mathematics or computer science but don't worry, I am an expert. I managed to follow a youtube video to hack a WiiU don'tcha know?

Creamu is an avid GBATemp user, he knows this. If all you have seen are his complaints about EMF giving people brain aids you might think that he is just like the other mongs on here. He isn't. He doesn't just complain about EMF he makes (pretty good) songs about how EMF is going to kill you and fuck your wife.

Creamu has a PhD in Trollery from the Shanghai University of Traditional Chinese Medicine. If you take him seriously he will drive you insane. There is no way he considers the average GBAtemp user to be intelligent. Maybe he legitimately does want a Science and History section but if so it is solely to expand his trolling. He will fill it with threads about Agartha and Blob Lazlard.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 5, 2022)

CompSciOrBust said:


> (pretty good) songs about how EMF is going to kill you and fuck your wife.


And don't forget the poems....7.3/10, from a friends rating.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 5, 2022)

H1B1Esquire said:


> And don't forget the poems....7.3/10, from a friends rating.


I kindly ask you not to derail this thread. This is the Discussion and Suggestions section not EoF. Also @CompSciOrBust


----------



## Creamu (Jul 5, 2022)

To get back ontopic, my key points so far:

What I want to accomplish:
-establishing culture of higher quality discussion
-creating space for expression of serious and intelligent thought

Not only do I think it would possibly attract orderly people, I also think it would create an atmosphere of orderly conduct that would impact other sections. It's kind of the reversal of the arguement for the politics section (containment of certain tendencies).

For discussion like this you need a proper enviroment. The idea of science discussions in for example EoF illustrates this quite clearly. If you post political content in EoF the thread will take a radically different direction than what it gets in the dedicated section.

A decent chunk of users being seriously intelligent, shows that there is potetnial for such a space of serious and intelligent discussion on this site.

I offer to be mod for politics and a potential science section.

To be clear, a Technology and Science forum would be really nice, but a History and Philosophy forum would be just as great. The core point is this:
*
GBAtemp would benefit from a forum that is intelligent and serious*.

My suggestion is to do the politics forum move only in the positive direction. The politics forum was created as a reaction to unruly behavior in other forums. It was successful in containing this. The reversal would be to amplify and spread the good qualities of this forum, which is the capability of serious and intelligent discourse.

My point is that there is a lack of a serious and intelligent section in relation to the high average IQ as well as proportion of really high IQ people in this community.

In this hyperpolarised society is in dire need of communication of high intelligence and a kind of seriousness that is related to consequence (science, art, philosophy etc). I'm giving it a shot here, and maybe it will stick, maybe it won't. At least I have tried. I think only having a politics section, which is in large part quite unintellligent without a counterpart is just cultivating toxic thoughtpatterns.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 6, 2022)

Creamu said:


> without


I'm going to need five more reasons from you.

I just can't see your point...you'll have to make me change my mind.


----------

